# Spain touring



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

New camper park opened yesterday between Altea and Albir playa on the front. 2 vans there today, space for 50
15 euro for 1to 6 days, 4 euros for leccy! gets cheaper for longer.
Sue


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

More info at

www.sanantonioaltea.com

Sue


----------

